# Slow Vision Problem



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

Been a long time since I frequented this forum. Back in Nov 2006 I had a pretty rough experience with DP/DR for about a year and half. Slowly snapped out of it and moved on. But a year ago now I had a really intense hangover which messed up my vision a bit and made my anxiety come back a bit. The DP/DR didn't fully return and I stayed at a baseline until my serious relationship ended with long term girlfriend and some really stressful weeks at work threw me back into DP/DR. Those this time it's worse- even though for the most part I feel like I handle it better. The relationship made me really really anxious and sad. The work thing was I was in a situation of being constantly yelled and bitched by tenants and all I could do is smile. This led to alot of internalized anger and anguish. I've always been someone who holds stuff in and never let my emotions go. I think this is a big part of it...

I've been having a lot this choppy/shutter vision lately. Kind of slow frame stuff. It been pretty constant for a while now and it's really annoying. My car seems to come at me while I"m walking towards in most like a frames. It's weird. My peripheral vision is also very similar with cars driving on the other side of the road.. Does this happen to anyone??
It started when I was getting panic attacks quite frequently. Then it stayed...Anyone else get this at all??

Everyday it seems like everything is just SUPER REAL. Slap in your real. Intense colors. But I have other things that I haven't ever had before. Like the way cars turn and drive by me seems really strange. Just the angle of them doesn't seem right. Parking lots full of cars are really hard to look for a spot in because all the cars look weird as I pass by them. Same with cars switch lanes they sometimes just melt into the next lane kinda sorta. It's weird I guess like a trail/tracer from where the were. I know that DP/DR can make you seem weird and foreign in your vision but I wonder if it it's making all these things other things seem weird/wrong as well..

I just want to see smoothly, I can deal with everything else.. Hope to hear from some people.

Thanks guys.

I doubt there's anyone here from way back in the day still but if so I'd love to hear from ya. I remember reading so many posts I felt like I knew everyone.


----------



## Emile (Oct 16, 2007)

ludwig80 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been a long time since I frequented this forum. Back in Nov 2006 I had a pretty rough experience with DP/DR for about a year and half. Slowly snapped out of it and moved on. But a year ago now I had a really intense hangover which messed up my vision a bit and made my anxiety come back a bit. The DP/DR didn't fully return and I stayed at a baseline until my serious relationship ended with long term girlfriend and some really stressful weeks at work threw me back into DP/DR. Those this time it's worse- even though for the most part I feel like I handle it better. The relationship made me really really anxious and sad. The work thing was I was in a situation of being constantly yelled and bitched by tenants and all I could do is smile. This led to alot of internalized anger and anguish. I've always been someone who holds stuff in and never let my emotions go. I think this is a big part of it...
> 
> ...


I think I can relate to this partially. What I noticed since about 2 years now is that vision of moving objects, like cars or a train passing by can make me feel dizzy very fast. In the case of another train passing by the vision is also choppy, like frames are dropped from time to time. Also the angle problem you talked about is something I have sometimes. Like when I stand next to the road waiting for the bus, it seems like the cars do not drive in a straight line. Sometimes it feels as if they are almost going to hit me. Sometimes I am able to correct this effect, although I can not understand or explain how I do that.

Driving a car like this is difficult, it makes me dizzy. I can handle the highways, but the busy streets of a city are very frustrating to me. Too much visual input, and not enough capacity to process it all









Take care!!


----------

